# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  First Sighting of Bullocks False Toad Since 2005

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) October 28th, 2011 12:07 PM: First Sighting of Bullocks False Toad Since 2005*

Trying to save one EDGE species was apparently not enough for former EDGE Fellow Claudio Soto-Azat. He has been working for a few years in conservation efforts to save Darwins frog (Rhinoderma darwinii) one of our top priority EDGE amphibians. But now he has made a major contribution to the conservation of a different species: [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------


## Poly

Wow! This is amazing!!

----------


## Squirp

I'm not sure who bullock is, or who named this little guy
but I don't appreciate anyone mocking the fact that Americans make horrible impersonations of people from England, and refer to this as a double negative, and then look foolish in front of intellectuals...

<_<     
anyway,
probably have better results if they called it the sacred coin frog.

----------

